# wireless or wifi tvs



## fontanatech (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been tasked with job of seeing if it is possible to have 50" wifi tv that a laptop can communicate with. Is this possible? I have searched the internet and found a couple of tvs that appear to have this capability, has anyone already done this?
Thanks
:4-dontkno


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

HP used to make a TV with built in wifi, but these days several brands can use usb wifi adapters to connect to home networks. Also many TVs come with ethernet ports so you could do like I do and use a wireless print server that also has a 4 port wired switch. I have it near the TV and printers (all these devices are wired ethernet to the print server) and it connects all those devices collectively to my network wirelessly.

Also, some Samsung (like mine) and Pioneer TVs have DLNA. You connect the TV to the network via ethernet cable or wireless USB adapter, then install supplied DLNA server software on any or all of the computers on the network (wired or wireless, doesn't matter), and the TV can access media flagged for sharing on the given computers.

I'm not sure what you want to do but just to connect a laptop directly to a TV w/o a network is not a big deal if the TV has a "PC input" for older laptops or HDMI for newer laptops. Then you can view anything playing on the laptop on the TV.

Hope this helps....


----------



## fontanatech (Mar 14, 2008)

I want to be able to run a slide show, internet video stream, mirror two tvs in a banquet room, or run them separately, for two different events at the same time. Without having to run "miles" of cable, Set them into a wall so they are recessed and make it all look professional. Thanks for info


----------



## fontanatech (Mar 14, 2008)

Solved


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

How did you do it?


----------



## fontanatech (Mar 14, 2008)

Hub, Cabling, Baud boxes


----------

